# Grandeur Ice Magic *image intense*



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some images of my beautiful baby boy Nudge.
I got him in August 2007, starved, neglected and almost dead. He is now 5, and hopefully still growing. I am aware that he is downhill as well as a few other minor things, but I would like to know everyones opinion of him. Also, he is not toed out in his hind legs, he is just standing funny. I had a hard time getting him to stand up, all he wanted to do was sleep . He is a very quiet old baby!!


















































































































Thanks guys


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Also, the link to his details and pedigree in the studbook.
Thanks


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think he's a cutie. He could use some more tone but over all I think he's cute and he has adorable markings so you can never miss that. Did you have pictures of what he looked like before?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

he is very handsome!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I think he's just gorgeous! I love his build and his coloring is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I think he's stunning, the only thing I can really critique is his croup..It's at a really high angle..


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

He looks good, especailly for a rescue horse, although he could use another 50lbs.


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

srach the "50lbs." part!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, BEAUTIFUL horse and great pics!  That is so awesome of you to rescue him! The only thing that stands out to me is that he seems really cow-hocked.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks.

Yeah I picked up on the high croup and cow hocks as well. I am working on his muscles, he was broken 6 or 8 months ago but due to work commitments he only ever had quick light workouts up until recently.

This is him when we got him. His vet had told us that if he had stayed with the guy, he would have had maybe 2 weeks left. - 









































A couple weeks later









Month and a half later








In between the month timeframe between these last 2 pictures, he developed ringworm and lost every bit of hair on his body except for mane and tail. His vet said it is very common for horses with a weak immune system, which was due to the condition he had been in. It happened just as we were coming out of wintr tho, and his coat came back fantastic.

Jan 08









His stud book link again. Hopefully it works this time. AHS: Horse Details


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

In the picof him cantering, its actully a month later instead of a couple of weeks.


----------



## WesternPleasure1029 (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW!!! What an improvement. He is just beautiful! Great job and thank you for saving his life.


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

Great job! He looks awesome now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, wow. He is absolutely gorgeous. Other than cow hocks and being slightly butt high, he is stunning. Man. haha. He looks to have Arab in him, if not purebred; Is he?? (Sorry, the link doesn't work on this computer...). Great job with him. He looks like a real lover. =)


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks.
Yes he is 75% arab. On his dams side (which is a purebred line) one of his great grand daddies is Amir El Shklan, imported from england, and is an Australian champion with an amazing show history. 

The other great grand daddy is *Simeon Shai+, an Australian bred horse who was exported to the United States. He has competed and won at top shows all over the world, and he is the first arabian stallion ever to take out the triple crown title and the world championship title. And he did it all within less than one year!!


Im so proud of my baby, everything he is learning, and his heritage!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a transformation, he sure is a beauty. I love his eyes.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Miss Katie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I picked up on the high croup and cow hocks as well. I am working on his muscles, he was broken 6 or 8 months ago but due to work commitments he only ever had quick light workouts up until recently.
> 
> ...


wow, you did a very good job getting him back into shape!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

no problem! do you rescue, rescue horseS? LOL


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

No. He belonged to a guy in my town, and my friend said he had been trying to get rid of the horse because he was gonna get an RSPCA fine if something wasnt done. So I took him.


----------

